# Success!



## drotski (Aug 20, 2015)

Today was my first attempt at pairing mantids. These are my Griffins. I did it in an open room, on my parrot perch. I added some fake greenery to it, and it seemed to work perfectly. I fed her a roach, put them on, and waited. It work about 15 minutes before he was on her back, another 15 to connect, and they stayed connected for 3.5-4 hours.


----------



## twolfe (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations! Hope you get lots of fertile ooths.


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations, I hope you get many fertile ooths.





It's about the only thing I myself haven't done, breeding. I've had mated females and raised them from ooths back to adulthood, and in between just not the breeding.  Seems every-time I get to that step I have all of one sex, or something happens.


----------



## LAME (Aug 21, 2015)

Ha! Congratulations man!


----------



## dmina (Aug 21, 2015)

Good job! now you can be sure she is fertile... congrats


----------



## jseng (Aug 21, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## sally (Aug 21, 2015)

Great job


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 22, 2015)

nice!


----------



## PlayingMantis (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## drotski (Aug 30, 2015)

9 days later, I have this!


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 30, 2015)

nice sized, my oldest female has her first ooth, it was half as large as her xD


----------



## drotski (Sep 12, 2015)

She layed a second ooth yesterday. Much smaller than the first. She was found dead this morning for no obvious reason. Hopefully they hatch!


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 12, 2015)

drotski said:


> She layed a second ooth yesterday. Much smaller than the first. She was found dead this morning for no obvious reason. Hopefully they hatch!


Sorry to hear of her passing. Best of luck on the ooths, hopefully they hatch hundreds each


----------

